# OMG mamas must read!!!



## mamaroo (Mar 7, 2004)

My baby is wearing WONDEROOS!!!

My dear mamas I cannot express to you enough how thankful I am for each and every one of you!! Your voices have been heard!! Early this morning I received a call from Fruit of the Loom. They have received an overwhelming number of emails from concerned customers over their legal action against Wonderoos LLC. This is distressing for them and so...

*We are being allowed to keep our name!*

I will agree not to manufacture underwear (lol) and they will allow me to keep the name and the trademark for Wonderoos! I am beyond elated about this and I could not have done it without all of you.

We will still go through a legal proceeding and I will still have legal fees etc, but not fifty thousand dollars!! In the end it will be documented that I own the trademark for Wonderoos!

Thank you thank you thank you all for you support!!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

OMG! OMG! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy, THRILLED for you! See mamas, we CAN make a difference!


----------



## QDB (Aug 14, 2003)

Yipee! That is super and encouraging!


----------



## texandc (Aug 30, 2004)

Jessica that is INCREDIBLE!! I am so thrilled for you!


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

i 'll put ellie in her red one to celebrate


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

That is so great.








I couldnt imagine life with my Wonderoos under any other name.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

:







:







:



















































WHOO HOOOO!!!!!!!! MDC Mama's rock!!!!!!!









I'm so happy for you Jess!!!!!


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow, it is so nice to see that individuals can make a difference. I'm so happy for you Jessica. WTG MDC Mama's


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

That is wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:







:


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

That is WONDERFUL!!! Woo-hoo!!!!!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Guess they realized they were causing their own "irrepairalle" (did I spell that right?) harm huh???

Does this mean I can't send them all of my DH's dirty underwear??


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Chandar (Dec 1, 2001)

talk about grass roots efforts making a difference! That is so encouraging!!!!


----------



## Not Ashamed (Nov 7, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!







My baby is taking a celebratory nap in a lavender Wonderoos.


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

GREAT! i'm so happy happy happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Dec 29, 2002)

WOOHOOO Jessica!!! I am so happy for you! Good job mamas!


----------



## ChaiBee (May 25, 2004)

:







AWESOME!!














:


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so happy. If we had any Wonderoos, they would definitely be on Lily to celebrate! I'm so glad all of our e-mails made a difference! Congratulations, Jessica!










Tara


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

AMAZING! WAHM takes on corporate America and WINS! YAYAYAYAY!


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Beansmom (May 26, 2004)

OMG - I am so happy! We can fight big business! I'm so glad we all emailed instead of just thinking it won't do any good, this just proves that it does! Yeah!!!


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

Alright!!! Congratulations Jessica! These big companies better learn NOT to mess with cloth diapering mamas!


----------



## ma2maya (Jun 12, 2003)

Rock On!









Do you still need help with legal fees?

Kathy


----------



## Not Ashamed (Nov 7, 2004)

I wrote FOTL a thank you note.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

That is awesome!!! I'm so happy for you and happy we were able to make a difference


----------



## SommerNyte (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow! What wonderful news!!!!! Congratualtions, Jessica!!! I am so happy for you, and it's so great to see that we could make a difference!!!


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

YEAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh I am so glad! It worked WHOOO HOO congratulations!







:







:







:






































































:







:


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

That is just WONDERful!!! It's nice to know that they actually listened to our concerns! YEA!!!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

That is WONDERFUL!!!!!

I sent a bunch of emails stressing how the damage that thought had been done by you using their name was *far less* than the damage we would do by telling everyone not to buy FOTL/not buyting it (like the mama that said MOTHERS buy that stuff for the family and they are p*ssing mamas off)!!!! I am glad they found that to be true b/c it is!!!!

Yes, that is such excellent news, mama, this has been bothering me and I am so happy it was resolved peacefully and in your favor! This is the best news I have heard in a long while!


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Yay!!!!


----------



## SUCHAYA (Oct 30, 2004)

Congratulations!!!
We love our Wonderoos!!!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

oh how awesome Jessica!!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3 Little Monkeys*
Alright!!! Congratulations Jessica! These big companies better learn NOT to mess with cloth diapering mamas!











Yes, I am amazed at the CD community...always willing to help a mama out in a need of need--from sending a diaper to mounting a letter writing campaign to charity auctions.









Makes me proud to be a cloth diaperer


----------



## mamaroo (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ma2maya*
Rock On!









Do you still need help with legal fees?

Kathy


Actually yes. I still have attorneys fees that will be due from all this which will cost me several thousand dollars. I'm trying to think of a fundraising event like a raffle or something so I don't go into debt with the lawyers LOL It will cost me about $2,500.00 in fees because we still have to have the docs drawn up, they have to go through both sets of attorneys etc but it is all worth it! I will be saving up after I get out of this debt so I can finally register the trademerk with the US govt!

Thanks so much for all the support I am so very thankful!
Jess


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

YIPEE!!!!

















































:



















































Wonderoos really is the perfect name. There really is no substitute.

Congratulations!

WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL NEWS!!!


----------



## SommerNyte (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't have a lot of money to contribute, but was planning on buying some more Wonderoos soon... maybe you could make a "special" Wonderoo in a special color or design that costs us a little more, and we could buy it... the extra $$$ could go to your legal fees? Just a thought...


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

:







:














:









*That's great!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## gcmama (Oct 23, 2004)

:







:









Wonderful news!!!!!!


----------



## Free Thinker (Jan 1, 2003)

I am so happy for you, Jess! I hope they realized just how rediculous the accusation was. I'm sorry you had a few stressful days, now, go and RELAX!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Wow, what wonderful news to hear. Sorry it'll still cost you some legal fees, but you've built name recognition, etc and I'm glad all that gets to stay in place.









I'm so glad they heard the voices


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

Congrats!!!! I am so happy for you and it's nice to know that WE CAN make a difference!!!!!! Enjoy your victory, you deserve it!!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Woohoo!

My baby only sleeps in Wonderoos







They never fail us!


----------



## mythreebees (Dec 12, 2003)

WOW WOW WOW! That is exactly what I was praying for yesterday as I read all the super suggestions for a new name. I am so happy for you.
We only have one prized Wonderoo, altho we used to have alot. It is a darling blue and yellow ducky print. My dd is potty learning now but we will forever hold on to our one special Wonderoo.
Way to go Jessica and all the CDing moms. What a wonderful triumph this is indeed!


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Yay!

It's nice when little voices get heard and actually make a difference!


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)




----------



## bugmomma (Jul 5, 2004)

Wooohooo!!!

I'm thrilled that you are getting to keep the name!!!! Guess I'll keep all my fruit of the looms after all *LOL*


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

Yay!!!
I emailed them a thank you.
I like the idea of a limited edition dipe to raise $ for legal fees. Hmmmm I guess calling it the "fruit of the roo" campaign might cause some trouble


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!!























I guess they realized you don't mess with mama because mama controls the money!!!


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

OMG!!!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU, Jessica!!!!!!! Good things happen to good people







I was praying for you last night!!!


----------



## RufusBeans (Mar 1, 2004)

yay!! when dd wakes up, I'll put a wonderoo on her!


----------



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

This is the best news I've heard all day! YAYYY!!!! I'm so happy for you, along with thrilled and proud of all the mamas who sent letters to FOTL & the fact that they were HEARD!.


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh, yes. I special fundraising print diaper maybe.....the prints are so hard to snatch.
I will be all up for that, we love our wonderoos and like the pp thats all Ds sleeps in too.


----------



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

Now I'm curious - are people still going to boycott FOTL?


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

:














:














:















:














:














:














:














:














:














:














:














:

I agree with having a "special edition" Wonderoos to raise funds for legal fees! I'd buy one.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

: AWESOME!!! I am glad our emails helped you mama!


----------



## AinNJ (Aug 10, 2004)

OMG!!! i have tears in my eyes!!!!! i'm so happy for you!!

and a big WOOHOOOOO to CD'g mama's everywhere!!!!!


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

count me in! I'll buy the "special edition" Wonderoo too!!!


----------



## SommerNyte (Nov 18, 2004)

IMHO, I do think that FOTL should still be boycotted. Basically, they probably think that Jessica should "thank" them for letting her keep the name. But, she still suffered from the emotional stress it caused, she still suffers a financial loss and they would have pressed on with their case had they not realized how many consumers were angry about it. ThHey only dropped it to save THEIR butts, not as a favor to Jessica or because they thought they were in the wrong.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't think there should still be a boycott. If something similar happens in the future, the big company will say, "we might as well let the lawsuit go forward -- they're going to boycott us anyway." The big company needs to know it's in their best interest to drop the lawsuit. I'm not saying we should buy FOTL products that we wouldn't have bought otherwise, but we shouldn't NOT buy FOTL products that we WOULD have bought otherwise.

Wouldn't it be great if there could be a special fundraising diaper print that looked like this:

WonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonde roosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosW onderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonder oosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWo nderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWondero osWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWon deroosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoo sWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWond eroosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoos WonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonde roosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosW onderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonder oosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWo nderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWondero osWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWon deroosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoo sWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWond eroosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoos WonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonde roosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoos


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

I agree. Why did they drop it?

ETA- I just read Jessica's post again... I still can't believe they dropped it because of our emails. wow!!! way to go MDC mamas!!!


----------



## SommerNyte (Nov 18, 2004)

That is a good point, Alice. I just hate to think that they "get away with it." Had this not caused Jessica great stress or a loss of money, I would feel differently. But they got to bully her, and then when they pull back, expect to be viewed as the good guys for giving her a break. They had no right over the name to begin with, so why are we supposed to be thankful to them for letting her "keep" the name? It's still so crappy.


----------



## LinzluvsGJ (Mar 16, 2004)

I was just getting ready to write an angry email and send them DH's stained icky underwear







: I'm so glad to hear they figured out they can't own every name simply because it rhymes!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

WOW!!!
That is awesome!


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

Way to fight the man, Ladies ! It's nice to know that someone reads the emails.

We love our Wonderoos - ds sleeps in one every night.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SommerNyte*
But, she still suffered from the emotional stress it caused, she still suffers a financial loss

Cross posted with you. You do have a point. I do think they still deserve to be punished for starting this in the first place. Maybe something in-between is the answer: like, if you WERE going to go to the store today and buy 2 pairs of FOTL underwear, just buy 1 instead. But if they hadn't dropped the suit, you would buy 0. I think it's important to treat them differently than we would treat them if they hadn't dropped the suit, because they DID do the right thing by dropping the suit.

Jessica, what do YOU think we should do?


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

That's wonderful news!! Congratulations!







:


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Congratulations!!!









nak


----------



## sassysunshine (Feb 25, 2004)

Yay Jess!
That is the BEST news!
I'm very encoraged to know that corporate America can take on a WAHM and the WAHM WINS!
WTG, girl!


----------



## M2K (Sep 8, 2004)

Im so happy all our emails were not ignored.


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

Whoo-Hoo!!!! I'm so excited that this is actually ending in a positive way! Just goes to show you how we CAN make a difference when we put our minds to it!


----------



## irinam (Oct 27, 2004)

*YES! YES! YES!

MAMAS, WE ROCK !!!*

*CONGRATS JESSICA!*


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I'm glad to hear they dropped the suit.

Now if they'd ante up the legal costs because it is after all, thier fault that you are incurring ANY cost, that would be best !


----------



## Lizzie3143 (Feb 27, 2003)

rock on jessica!!


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

That is soooooo awesome!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

That is the best news ever!!!!! The lesson here? DONT MESS WITH CDING MAMAS!!!!

We will defend out favorite fluff to the death!!!!


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Wow. That is so so so so great.









Quote:

Wouldn't it be great if there could be a special fundraising diaper print that looked like this:

WonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonde roosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosW onderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonder oosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWo nderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWondero osWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWon deroosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoo sWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWond eroosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoos WonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonde roosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosW onderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonder oosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWo nderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWondero osWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWon deroosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoo sWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWond eroosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoos WonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoosWonde roosWonderoosWonderoosWonderoos
I think that would be hilarious.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

FOTL doesn't have a similar print on any of their Underoos, do they? We have to be careful not to do anything similar to anything they do.

At the same time, though, I would sort of like to see the name Wonderoos flaunted.


----------



## SommerNyte (Nov 18, 2004)

I was thinking about a print with the Superman logo on the butt, but I guess that would just cause more trouble. It would be so darned cute, though!


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

Woo-hoo!
That's awesome!

Congrats!


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SommerNyte*
I was thinking about a print with the Superman logo on the butt, but I guess that would just cause more trouble. It would be so darned cute, though!

:LOL

CONGRATS, JESSICA! That's awesome news!


----------



## oshunmama (May 19, 2004)

I am in shock!! WTG momma!! I thought for sure I'd get some dumb response from FOTL from my feedback this morn!! YAY for mommas making a difference!!


----------



## myjulybabes (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loving-my-babies*
count me in! I'll buy the "special edition" Wonderoo too!!!


How do they fit on kids on the upper end of the weight limit? Ds is right at 35lbs, tall and skinny and if it'll fit, I'll buy one! Heck, maybe even if it won't.........maybe seeing how cute a little tiny CD for a newborn is would convince dh we need to get to TTC! ROFL.

Congrats Jessica!


----------



## dinade (Nov 12, 2003)

mamas made a big bad corporation change their mind in one day!!! Yay for us!! Yay for you! Go Jessica.


----------



## MyBaby'sSmile (Dec 5, 2003)

That's AMAZING news!!! Congratulations!!! and WTG mamas!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

OMG!!! I just signed on today and found this wonderful news! This is sooooo awesome! Congrats Jessica!


----------



## etoilech (Mar 25, 2004)

THat is awesome. I sent DH's undies and t-shirts today (before I found out)... oh well. I made some one have to sign for it too.









Congrats Jessica!

My son is in a Wonderoo as we speak.

Olivia


----------



## KermitMissesJim (Feb 12, 2004)

That is fantastic news! I feel like I actually made a difference somewhere!


----------



## mommytotj (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

Woo-hoo, Jessica! And WTG, mamas!
It's sooooo refreshing to see the big guys back down


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

I'm so happy for you and I feel really good about being part of something that actually made a difference!


----------



## mujul79 (Apr 23, 2004)

I want a woundroo now. My DS is 12lbs what size do i get?

Congrats







I am so happy for you and would love to buy a diaper to help your legal fees.


----------



## SAHMinHawaii (Jun 2, 2004)

Yay Jessica! I am so happy for you. I don't know I would do if i couldnt call them Wonderoos anymore. I say







to a special addition print diaper or shirts? What can one more hurt to my stack of 30 roos? LOL

Proud Exclusive Wonderoo Baby Allison!!


----------



## ldaughrity (Apr 15, 2004)

I am so glad! Your excitement in your response was very overwhelming and I am so proud that everyone made this possible for you. Congrats to you and to everyone for all you have done!
















See if they mess with us again!







:


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

This is soooooo exciting- it's always nice to make a difference.

I'm gonna have to get some wonderoos...
Annette


----------



## sahm (Nov 19, 2001)

Congratulations!!! That is great news!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I think this is wonderful news!!! YAY!!


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

YAY! our voices were heard! I am so happy! tho I may still send back dh's yuck ones :LOL


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

Thats awesome yay!!!!


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I'll just add one more here...YA YA, WAY TO GO! CONGRATULATIONS.

I hope no other great WAHM's have to go throught this, but if it happens, I am confident that the great mamas of mothering.com will come to the rescue and do all that we can to help!!!


----------



## H&HMom (Jul 9, 2004)

That's amazing! I just read yesterday's thread about boycotting FOTL, then this thread! AMAZING! I can't believe how fast a Mom email boycott campaign can work! Just goes to show that email can be pretty useful!

Jessica - Congrats! I also think a special edition print would be a great way to raise money. Maybe the scales of justice? Or a computer, since that's the tool used to get FOTL to stop the suit?

I love my Wonderoos - been using them on my 20 pound 5 month old since he was 12 pounds, and they fit beautifully at both ends of the weight scale!

Laura


----------



## jmreinke (Jan 1, 2003)

This news is way too cool!

I'd buy a special edition diaper too!!


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

OMG!!!! I am so thrilled!! We love our Wonderoos. It makes my heart warm to know that a little effort from all of us produced such a wonderful outcome. I still hope 20/20 and Oprah research the story and decide to give a little air time to cloth diapering. This happy ending makes the story even better - it proves that everyone can make a difference.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

I've been lurking on this whole issue, and was outraged that they'd do something like that to you. I told my husband, who threw a koniption fit over the idea that they could.
I'm SO Happy to hear this!!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## bridget (Mar 4, 2004)

that's awesome!!!! Sanity remains.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Actually, I think this speaks highly of the brand-- they are listening to their customers and I would be more inclined to buy FOTL.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Star*
Now I'm curious - are people still going to boycott FOTL?


----------



## SommerNyte (Nov 18, 2004)

My husband had a Limited Edition design idea.... he said they should have fruit all over them!


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

I am so glad to hear this!! I still think their fruit is rotten though!


----------



## archersmom (Nov 19, 2004)

yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
i feel so powerful now! this is wonderful news








i too am actually more inclined to buy their goods now, they actually listened to an army of mammas.


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

Congratulations! That's excellent news!!

I'm so glad someone listened to the "little people" because we are ultimately the ones who determine the future of things. Many voices can make a big change


----------



## ethanplusone (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm a little belated here, but congrats!!!! That is wonderful news. I'm glad we were able to help out!


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Jumping in to say congrats too! I was hoping this would happen! I agev them a piece of my mind and a few other things too while I was at it. I havent ever tried a Wonderoo yet, but when I do, I will be glad they will still have the same name and a great mama who makes them!


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

hehehhee...how about a limited ed wonderoo in black for fotl's black heart >


----------



## starwishingmom (May 10, 2004)

Jessica, what wonderful news!!!







I'm so glad that we were all heard! I know so many mama's wrote from several forums. I think this was at every cloth diapering community across the web!!! that's a lot of mama's pulling!!! wooohooo


----------

